# More flatties last night



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

We went out for just a couple of hours and it was incrediable, my buddy and i took someone for there first trip so there were quit of fish missed but came home with 23. West bay seems to be producing quit well right now.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Niiiice*

Nice catch. good trip.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Thats it!! Where's my gig????? Great night on the bay!!


----------



## aggie07 (Jun 13, 2007)

that aint even fun. its like shooting a deer with no legs.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

aggie07 said:


> that aint even fun. its like shooting a deer with no legs.


LOL! Oh, but it is fun. Plus, if I saw a deer with no legs, I'd shoot it.

Where's my gig! I'm ready


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Good job!!


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks guys we had a blast. We could have stayed a little longer and got our 3 limits but we were tired. Started at 10:30 and was back on the road at 12:30, they were thick in there. 


Hey Aggie, the red by your name is not for your school color! Just sayin'


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

SargentMike said:


> Hey Aggie, the red by your name is not for your school color! Just sayin'


Bwaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahaaaaaaaaa! Nice trip!


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

*flounder trip*

if you guys want to take another guy for his first gigging trip ever, let me know. I've never been lol!!!

I'll buy the beer!!!(and I guess a gig)


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

I'd be happy to join you also. I have an extra gigging set up (light, battery, fanny pack, and gig).


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

oc48 said:


> if you guys want to take another guy for his first gigging trip ever, let me know. I've never been lol!!!
> 
> I'll buy the beer!!!(and I guess a gig)


I'd be happy to join you also. I have an extra gigging set up (light, battery, fanny pack, and gig).

Actually there are times i do go by myself do to work schedule (shift work) I would be more than happy to get some extra company to help stick some fish! It is usually spur of the moment (aboout a day notice) when we do go due to weather but if y'all pm me i will save your name and give y'all a shout when i need someone to go. I have a cheap but nice setup that works really well!









By the way John, no battery or fanny pack needed, we stay in the boat. I have gotten pretty lazy!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

giggers, no chance


----------



## rainOshine (Jul 21, 2008)

The Machine said:


> giggers, no chance


seriously guy, what the heck is your problem? shut up and quit hatin on flounder gigen. Ive only been a member of 2 cool of a couple weeks, and your always whinning about gigen on multiple threads. Get over it.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

SargentMike said:


> I'd be happy to join you also. I have an extra gigging set up (light, battery, fanny pack, and gig).
> 
> Actually there are times i do go by myself do to work schedule (shift work) I would be more than happy to get some extra company to help stick some fish! It is usually spur of the moment (aboout a day notice) when we do go due to weather but if y'all pm me i will save your name and give y'all a shout when i need someone to go. I have a cheap but nice setup that works really well!
> 
> ...


PM sent...I work 9-5, but would come down after work and short myself on the sleep.


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

aggie07 said:


> that aint even fun. its like shooting a deer with no legs.


It's a little more athletic than that.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

ditto

if you dont like it, just dont do it...



rainOshine said:


> seriously guy, what the heck is your problem? shut up and quit hatin on flounder gigen. Ive only been a member of 2 cool of a couple weeks, and your always whinning about gigen on multiple threads. Get over it.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

you guys in a boat or walkin?


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

aggie07 said:


> that aint even fun. its like shooting a deer with no legs.


aggie whats your deal you read all the fishing reports and pop off these comments... no wonder your keel hauled, man go catch something or gig something so we can all cut you down on the forum!


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

remi19 said:


> you guys in a boat or walkin?


We are in a boat, I did it walking 1 time a few years ago and told myself i would never do that again!!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Beach Bum and Myself will be walking the West End for some more flounder Saturday night. I have extra setups for those that might want to join. I have no problem showing or taking people and teaching them what to look for or do. I cant promise 23 flounder as that's from a boat and they can cover much more ground... PM me if your interested and we'll set up a time for Saturday.


----------



## pkpaul (Jun 18, 2008)

jeff.w said:


> LOL! Oh, but it is fun. Plus, if I saw a deer with no legs, I'd shoot it.
> 
> Where's my gig! I'm ready


Yeah I bet alot of things are "FUN" for you, that the normal well adjusted citizen would find apalling.

by the way would you mount the no-legged deer first and then shoot it or vice-versa ?


----------



## Fubar (Jun 10, 2005)

good report!!!!


----------



## aggie07 (Jun 13, 2007)

Lord of the Salmon said:


> It's a little more athletic than that.


i dont know man...not tryin to start anything with you, but it just doesnt seem _that_ athletic. granted, hoofing it while having to hold a lantern and a gig is, i guess, a little more athletic than riding in a boat with mounted lights...but if walking is the extent of the athleticism youre talking about, thats a pretty weak argument.



WestEndAngler said:


> aggie whats your deal you read all the fishing reports and pop off these comments... no wonder your keel hauled, man go catch something or gig something so we can all cut you down on the forum!


a) your nautical-themed put-downs are pretty lame. "keel-hauled"
b) ive commented on two fishing reports, one in bad taste. i thought this one, at the very worst, would bring back some of the regular clamor associated with selected fishing techniques (gigging vs. not gigging, live croaker bait vs. artificials, etc). little did i know it would make grown men cry..


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

So, i have a question Aggie, if gigging puts such bad taste in your mouth, could you explain why. Maybe you have been gigging and couldnt get any or something, not really sure but your argument is terrible.


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

you guys are freakin hilarious.... to each his own... now pass me a beer and some fish


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

Hell, if you have us all over for dinner, you can shoot them with a harpoon out of dang bucket for all I care. NICE JOB!!!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

pkpaul said:


> Yeah I bet alot of things are "FUN" for you, that the normal well adjusted citizen would find apalling.
> 
> by the way would you mount the no-legged deer first and then shoot it or vice-versa ?


Is it the heat outside, or did you eat some contaminated trout recently? The only thing "apalling" is your lack of sense of humor. Oh, and for your deer comment, ***?


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

aggie07 said:


> i dont know man...not tryin to start anything with you, but it just doesnt seem _that_ athletic. granted, hoofing it while having to hold a lantern and a gig is, i guess, a little more athletic than riding in a boat with mounted lights...but if walking is the extent of the athleticism youre talking about, thats a pretty weak argument.
> 
> a) your nautical-themed put-downs are pretty lame. "keel-hauled"
> b) ive commented on two fishing reports, one in bad taste. i thought this one, at the very worst, would bring back some of the regular clamor associated with selected fishing techniques (gigging vs. not gigging, live croaker bait vs. artificials, etc). little did i know it would make grown men cry..


Aggie, welcome to the board, I see your new so I'll tell you that keel-hauled is when your reputation turns red... No put down intended just stating the very obvious that your two posts now on 2 different threads have resulted in you losing all reputation.

As for B) do a search for gigging and you'll find 100+ threads of people arguing the ends and outs of gigging vs. rod & reel... Its been beaten to death and the popcorn has run out...


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

Very well said


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice trip! I need to get in on some of that action soon.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I think gigging is a great sport, but I'm lazy, I'd rather do it out of a boat myself..

"as the great angler stalks his prey in hopes to stab a slab......"

kinda like fishing and hunting at the same time... and it takes us back to our roots before fishing poles and such... I think its called heritage.....


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> I think giging is a great sport, but I'm lazy, I'd rather do it out of a boat myself..
> 
> "as the great angler stalks his prey in hopes to stab a slab......"
> 
> kinda like fishing and hunting at the same time... and it takes us back to our roots before fishing poles and such... I think its called heritage.....


Spot on! I remember going out with my grandfather with a broom stick rigged with a nail and an old latern... I still continue the tradition he past down just more modern with an aluminum gig, underwater light etc. etc.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

the first time i went gigging, i was drunker than cooter brown... stubbling around with my gig and lantern.. my buddy says... dude you have to walk slow!! well what do I look for??
green eyes, then stab it... ok... hey I gots one!! stab... hey my gig just swam off!!!

fricken stingray!! lmao!!!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

What body of water were ya'll in?

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I think he said West Bay...


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

WestEndAngler said:


> I think he said West Bay...


He said West Bay but knot which West Bay.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## champ22 (May 19, 2006)

That,s a great giggin job there! Only got 2 last week on my walk in east galv bay.


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Bigwater said:


> He said West Bay but knot which West Bay.
> 
> Biggie:biggrin:


Sorry, not trying to hide anything here. We were in West Galv. Bay close to Jones. I didnt realize i didn't put Galv. until you pointed that out.


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

SgtMike, hook up with someone rather than going by yourself at night. Too many things happening to folks during daylight hours. Better safe than sorry, and you might make some new friends in the process!

Nice stake 'o flatties!

OH, BTW, Aggie, ya wanna go snipe hunting? Now that's some sport. We'll even let you hold the bag!



SargentMike said:


> I'd be happy to join you also. I have an extra gigging set up (light, battery, fanny pack, and gig).
> 
> Actually there are times i do go by myself do to work schedule (shift work) I would be more than happy to get some extra company to help stick some fish! It is usually spur of the moment (aboout a day notice) when we do go due to weather but if y'all pm me i will save your name and give y'all a shout when i need someone to go. I have a cheap but nice setup that works really well!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hendu3270 (Oct 2, 2006)

Great haul man!!



I got a question for you fellow giggermen out there. I've always used a propane lantern, (a coleman fuel lantern back in the day), but now use bottled propane tank lanterns. A friend of mine was down on the beach several weeks ago and talked with some guys fishing the surf with big rods and they had an electric lantern that he says was just as bright as his coleman propane lantern. He roughly described it to me as having two shiny cones pointing towards the center where the actual element was. I've seen a couple online but figured there was no way they were brighter than a coleman. Have any of you had any experience gigging with anything other than a a typical lantern?

Sorry for the thread jack. :biggrin:


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

mdmerlin said:


> SgtMike, hook up with someone rather than going by yourself at night. Too many things happening to folks during daylight hours. Better safe than sorry, and you might make some new friends in the process!
> 
> Nice stake 'o flatties!
> 
> ...


Yeah, your right mdmerlin, i have thought about that and thats some of the reason i have put that other post on here. Not only safer but alot more fun so i don't have to talk to the fish or my self!









LMAO, i even know a snipe guide that will take you for free!!!


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

LMAO!!!!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Hendu3270 said:


> Great haul man!!
> 
> I got a question for you fellow giggermen out there. I've always used a propane lantern, (a coleman fuel lantern back in the day), but now use bottled propane tank lanterns. A friend of mine was down on the beach several weeks ago and talked with some guys fishing the surf with big rods and they had an electric lantern that he says was just as bright as his coleman propane lantern. He roughly described it to me as having two shiny cones pointing towards the center where the actual element was. I've seen a couple online but figured there was no way they were brighter than a coleman. Have any of you had any experience gigging with anything other than a a typical lantern?
> 
> Sorry for the thread jack. :biggrin:


I dont know about the electric lanterns but easiest and cheapest way is to take a car interior light bulb run some lamp cord, get a pole, sodder it seal it and put it on a deer feeder battery...

You can upgrade the underwater light with a sealed flood light pool light etc. you'll have to create a housing from pvc or go by the complete setup at Academy...


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Why did u keep all of those FLATTIES.No reason for all of that. You should of released at least 5 of them into my cooler!!!!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

WRECKER said:


> LMAO!!!!


 I have a few friends who look like that! lol


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Haven't been gigging in a very long time. My neighbor took me and his son when we were alot younger on a perfect night in West Bay, we walked and it was the night I learned about the 'Texas Shuffle' as he called it also gigged 4 flatties. It was awesome.

I'd like to get back into it but it seems that so much has changed in the 13 years since I've been. We just paired up, one man on the gig one man on the coleman. I think I still have my gig somewhere....


----------

